# We are moving to Maadi...



## scoose (Oct 9, 2010)

My wife and I and our 4 kids - 8, 6, 4, 20 mos. are flying in and bringing our stuff with us on the plane (no shipping container coming), we have a fully furnished (by an American family) apartment we are going to move right into.

Question #1 Can you name a few items we should definitely bring with us due to limited availability (i.e. diapers, food items, clothes, household items, etc.)?

#2 Are there items which you originally thought you should bring, only to find out once you got to Egypt that it was cheaper in Egypt?

#3 Are there normal items which you can't bring with you into Egypt?

#4 What restrictions are there on bringing laptop, LCD monitor, misc. computer type equipment, etc?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Most food and household items are available in Egypt so I shouldn't ´t worry about brining any kitchen items with me.

Good shoes are expensive here as is well made clothes.
It is cold in winter so don´t forget to bring a good warm coat.
I can see no restrictions on brining your laptop... we all go in and out with them..


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome aboard

I hope you have been to Egypt before, if not you will find this place is your own little private window that will give you a glimpse of heaven and mainly hell and you will soon lose that "been on holiday want to live there" feeling.

Be prepared to get hassled and scammed left right and centre and for your wife to be sexually harrassed.

All that aside however Egypt is the world's largest living museum with a good climate and filled with charm and character it's excellent if you have money but if you live like an Egyptian you will face challenges you won't have in the USA.

Have an open mind, unlike America which has an advanced economy and developed country Egypt has a corrupt developing economy and is a developing country with some dire social issues and poverty. There is also NO freedom of speech or expression.

I shall however be living in my sterile little bubble in Sharm on the Red Sea with my blinkers on in my own little world...

Oh yes..welcome to Egypt - and welcome to the "


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

THere are lots of food Items that are not available in Egypt. Everything else it is available, including pull up diapers for a 2 years old, albeit much more expensive than in the USA


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

If there is any food you reallylike--like a certain brand of picante sauce--bring a jar or two. Pam--it costs $8-$10 USD here. Baking soda--a couple of small boxes for your fridge and some to cook with or clean with. Saline solution can't be found (unless in an IV bag), so if you don't always use cleaning solution, bring some. 

Birth control pills are hard to find, and estrogen patches impossible!!!! Bring a good supply with you, if needed!

Good pillows--I'm sure they're here, but expensive! I really miss my feather pillows at home!

Chocolate candy--here it's made with some funky milk that makes it taste a bit off. You get used to it--until you taste chocolate from somewhere else!

Hair color is slightly different here. 

I bought a fancy plug that converts power from 220 here to 110 for my mobile phone to charge with. I haven't had any problems with my laptop--yet. If you have any microfiber towels to clean your electronics with, bring them. I haven't seen any here yet. 

Good luck! Have a safe trip! I live in Maadi--join the Ace Club. It's got a great play area for kids, decent pub grub, and really good prices on your favorite libations....


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Wellcome to your permanent place in the sun.
I view being here as a permanent holiday works for me
Baking soda freely available and birth control pills ( just sent 6 pks to new york as cheaper than here) also if you get a makro card let's of sauces etc there expensive but not exorbitant 
Also metro supermarket bit of a rip off and be sure to look at dates .
Also milk is often on the point of turning so try to get the fresh in the fridge but again watch the date. Though my local metro stopped selling it
Are you both us born or is one an Egyptian ?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Feather pillows miden et gamma reasonable and buy a charger here for mobile All the newer versions come with international chargers


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Baking Soda
Available in Egypt, ask for Sodium bicarbonate or bicarbonate. Quite often sold loose/bulk or locally packed.


----------



## M_P (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Bat, I am new here and saw the post regarding the Birth Control Pills. I have a few questions if you wouldnt mind  where are they available? How much (in EGP) are they? what is the name of them? Does a person need a perscription from a DR to purchase them? Anything you can tell me would be great, thanks in advance!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

M_P said:


> Hi Bat, I am new here and saw the post regarding the Birth Control Pills. I have a few questions if you wouldnt mind  where are they available? How much (in EGP) are they? what is the name of them? Does a person need a perscription from a DR to purchase them? Anything you can tell me would be great, thanks in advance!!!




Hi and welcome

Your first prescription of the birth control pill should be done via a doctor... there are many pills on the market and they will not all be suitable for you. 
If you are Egyptian and not married I can understand your reluctance in getting a prescription but you really do need to have it prescribed to you first.

maiden


----------



## M_P (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Madien, thank you for the welcome & your reply.

I am married, so seeing a DR is not an issue, I was told that they could be bought over the counter, so I was just double checking that information. If that was the case I already know the kind I need. I don't know if the same types are sold here, or if I will get turned away(even knowing what I normally use) unless I have a script for it(as is in US).

I should have been more specific,sorry.

I know there is a wide variety avaiable in the US, I wasn't sure if there were many here as well. Are there brands such as what is available in the US(tri-ortho cyclen, yaz ect.) or are they all generic or Egyptain versions?? 

Thanks again for your reply


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

M_P said:


> Hi Madien, thank you for the welcome & your reply.
> 
> I am married, so seeing a DR is not an issue, I was told that they could be bought over the counter, so I was just double checking that information. If that was the case I already know the kind I need. I don't know if the same types are sold here, or if I will get turned away(even knowing what I normally use) unless I have a script for it(as is in US).
> 
> ...




Hi

Yes you can buy birth control over the counter.
I do not know what brands or prices but I know you can definately buy them without a prescription.
I would suggest you bring as many as you can as imports etc may be heldup in the coming months.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

use google to know other names your birth control pills can have. Then go to a pharmacy.


----------

